# Kennel Software



## Mocha (Apr 26, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good program to keep track of Dogs, invoices, scheduling, accounting etc... and is compatible with Turbo Tax?

I think someone mentioned a program called Kennel up but the link is dead and I can't find any other information on it.

Are there any other good programs out there?


----------



## BillJensWorkingLabs (May 31, 2006)

We use AVImark.

http://www.avimark.net


----------



## Mocha (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you for the link Bill&JensWorkingLabs
AVImark looks like it is for Veterinarians use.

I am looking more for a dog training/kennel program.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

my dogs trainer used something called "Kennel Pro"


----------



## BillJensWorkingLabs (May 31, 2006)

Mocha said:


> AVImark looks like it is for Veterinarians use.


The software is full of features, Jen owns a training/daycare/boarding facility. The downfall is that the software is 2000+ dollars.


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

Honestly, I use Quickbooks to keep track of the accounting aspects of it. I've been using it for years. I use the Pro version because of the catalog, but you may be able to use just the Quickbooks basic.

"Customers" are the clients, & the "Job" are the dogs. You can invoice everyone, and even use the inventory to keep track of reimbused expenses or billable expenses.

You can use the non Inventory items to keep up with vet expenses, etc.

There's not a kennel program out there that taylors to us. You either have the grooming/boarding kennel programs or the vet programs.

They discountinued Kennel Pro.

I keep track of the dogs by using Microsoft Access. It took me a bit to figure it out, but I have set it up so I have an idea whats going on. If I was only a computer guru!!!


----------



## DDRetrievers (Jun 20, 2006)

CrossCreek said:


> There's not a kennel program out there that taylors to us.


 Not yet :wink: but that is soon to change.......

Here is a couple screenshot's from the work in progress.....

Entry Screen.....












Adding a new dog to the kennel database.....











* And for the feature that I decided to build this for, the Training Log/Journal. This is the page where you enter a training event, after you enter it it is loaded into that particular dog's training journal. That way you can go back and see where you have been with past training.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

That looks nice. When is it going to be finished.


----------



## Mocha (Apr 26, 2006)

That looks nice! 
Right now I use Quicken Home & Business and I like it because when it is time to do taxes, it is very easy. They work well together.

The problem is, it really isn't set up for a training kennel.
It is hard to keep track of scheduling dogs to come in when a dog is ready to leave.
It took awhile but I have the categories set up but I was just hoping there was software made specifically for Training/Boarding/Litter info/Hunt test etc...  

Please keep us posted on the program you are working on!


----------



## Mocha (Apr 26, 2006)

Any idea when the new program will be available DDRetrievers? Please keep us posted!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

Here's a program I bought and never used (ugh -- $750)...

http://www.kennelconnection.com/

It's a great program. I just never got around to implementing it since I didn't need anything that complicated...

I haven't looked at it in a couple of years; it looks like they've added all kinds of stuff.

And I'm 99% sure it's compatible with tax software...
But check it out.

-K


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Quickbooks pro..... It works great. Your not going to find a program better for bookkeeping/invoicing and taxes. It can't help you with scheduling but a plain ole datebook works fine for that. We have 50 runs along with a cattery and it's really not that much work to do the scheduling the "ole fashioned" way.

I've tried kennel programs and didn't like them. They were very outdated technically.

Angie


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

Angie B said:


> Quickbooks pro..... It works great.
> 
> Angie


Have they changed something where you can do appointments, etc? I haven't upgraded mine in a while...

-K


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Apr 9, 2004)

*I asked this a while ago on another forum....*

I got all kinds of answers. 
Here is one I found and used a little.
http://home.alphalink.com.au/~sibrun/index.html

Hope this helps


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

Kristie Wilder said:


> Have they changed something where you can do appointments, etc? I haven't upgraded mine in a while...
> 
> -K


No they haven't added appointments yet (at least not the 2005 version). Quickbooks does have a customer manager program that I use to write letters, entry sheets and other things. 

The customer manager can be used with Microsoft outlook (calander/appointments) & have all the info from quickbooks. It's just a program where you can use the 2 program without entering everything in twice.

I added fields in the customer place for all the dog's information. This way I can print out entry sheets etc, without having to type a bunch of stuff over & over again. Quickbooks Customer Manager does need to improve some stuff, but it's only 2 yrs old.


----------



## DDRetrievers (Jun 20, 2006)

Mocha said:


> Any idea when the new program will be available DDRetrievers? Please keep us posted!


 Sorry, I had forgotten that I posted that  

Anyways It will most likely not be ready till spring. I have had some personal issues pop up that have set me back along with training a new pup. As soon as I get closer I will let everyone know.

Drew


----------



## Mocha (Apr 26, 2006)

Ok, thanks


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Lainee,

Since someone else is posting up their software...why not post yours up? 8)


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Chris, didn't want to cross any lines....

But for those interested I am working on a training journal program. I do not have the "books" part in my application - but if there is a desire/interest in that I can add it.

Currently the program I'm working on will allow you to keep track of your dogs and their training and to "draw" training setups, both by importing actual pictures taken on the setup or ones that you put together with the graphics provided.

This is a screen shot of what I have so far. 










The following is a picture of the window to input dog info:










This is an older picture but shows how you can import a digital picture for the background image for training setups:










This is a work in progress, but should be available Spring/Summer this year.

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Looks suspiciously like a setup at Rorem's from 2006.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Looks suspiciously like a setup at Rorem's from 2006.


Yes it is - I didn't have many "setup" pictures to play with while writing this code, that just happened to be one that I used......that was the land blind where the dog's went out of sight and the left blind was the one planted right in front of the bird boys....

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Lainee - looks VERY cool!!!!  

Andy


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

DDRetrievers said:


> Sorry, I had forgotten that I posted that
> 
> Anyways It will most likely not be ready till spring. I have had some personal issues pop up that have set me back along with training a new pup. As soon as I get closer I will let everyone know.
> 
> Drew


Hey Drew. I know that it has been a few years now since you posted this, but is this software available yet? 

What other software like this has everyone been using?


----------

